# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  asus dark knight RT-N66U random reboots

## CptBill

Τα φωτα σας, οποιος γνωριζει

Εχω το asus RT-N66U εδω και καιρο.

Το τελευταιο διαστημα εχω παρατηρησει πως κανει reboot randomly
τελευταιο fw εχει το *3.0.0.4.378_9529*
εχω δοκιμασει rtfd με restore τα settings μου, μια απο τα ιδια.  (18 απριλιου βραδυ εφαγε το reboot κ μετα του πηρε χρονο να παρει clock κ να κανει pppoe authentication κ να συνελθει).

το log file δειχνει τα εξης: 

Apr 18 22:19:45 miniupnpd[597]: upnp_event_recv: recv(): Connection reset by peer
Apr 18 23:02:58 miniupnpd[597]: HTTP Connection from 192.168.1.95 closed unexpectedly
Apr 18 23:51:58 miniupnpd[597]: HTTP Connection from 192.168.1.95 closed unexpectedly
Aug  1 03:00:09 syslogd started: BusyBox v1.17.4
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: start_kernel
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: CPU revision is: 00019749
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: Determined physical RAM map:
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel:  memory: 07fff000 @ 00000000 (usable)
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel:  memory: 08000000 @ 87fff000 (usable)
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 585216
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kB, physically tagged, 4-way, linesize 32 bytes.
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: Primary data cache 32kB, 4-way, linesize 32 bytes.
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: CPU: BCM5300 rev 1 pkg 0 at 600 MHz
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: Using 300.000 MHz high precision timer.
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PCI: Initializing host
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PCI: Reset RC
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PCI: Initializing host
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PCI: Reset RC
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PCI: Fixing up bus 0
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PCI/PCIe coreunit 0 is set to bus 1.
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PCI: Fixing up bridge
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PCI: Fixing up bridge
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:00.1 (0004 -> 0006)
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PCI: Fixing up bus 1
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PCI/PCIe coreunit 1 is set to bus 2.
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PCI: Fixing up bridge
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PCI: Fixing up bridge
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.1 (0004 -> 0006)
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: PCI: Fixing up bus 2
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel:  Amd/Fujitsu Extended Query Table at 0x0040
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: Physically mapped flash: CFI does not contain boot bank location. Assuming top.
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: Found an  serial flash with 0 0KB blocks; total size 0MB
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: sflash: found no supported devices
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: dev_nvram_init: _nvram_init
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel: u32 classifier
Aug  1 03:00:09 kernel:     OLD policer on 
Aug  1 03:00:09 stop_nat_rules: apply the redirect_rules!
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (2048 buckets, 16384 max)
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: net/ipv4/netfilter/tomato_ct.c [Jan 15 2016 08:41:17]
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
Aug  1 03:00:10 WAN Connection: Fail to connect with some issues.
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: VFS: Mounted root (squashfs filesystem) readonly.
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: Warning: unable to open an initial console.
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: Algorithmics/MIPS FPU Emulator v1.5
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: ctf: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: et_module_init: passivemode set to 0x0
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: et_module_init: et_txq_thresh set to 0xce4
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: bcm_robo_enable_switch: EEE is disabled
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: eth0: Broadcom BCM47XX 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet Controller 6.30.163.2002 (r382208)
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: wl_module_init: passivemode set to 0x0
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:01.0 (0000 -> 0002)
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: eth1: Broadcom BCM4331 802.11 Wireless Controller 6.30.163.2002 (r382208)
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:01.0 (0000 -> 0002)
Aug  1 03:00:10 kernel: eth2: Broadcom BCM4331 802.11 Wireless Controller 6.30.163.2002 (r382208)
Aug  1 03:00:14 dnsmasq[242]: warning: interface ppp1* does not currently exist
Aug  1 03:00:14 RT-N66U: start httpd
Aug  1 03:00:14 RT-N66U: start httpd - SSL
Aug  1 03:00:16 disk monitor: be idle
Aug  1 03:00:16 NAT Tunnel: AAE Service is stopped
Aug  1 03:00:16 AAE: AAE Service is started
Aug  1 03:00:17 Mastiff: init
Aug  1 03:00:18 WEBDAV server: daemon is started
Aug  1 03:00:18 hour monitor: daemon is starting
Aug  1 03:00:21 syslog: module ledtrig-usbdev not found in modules.dep
Aug  1 03:00:21 syslog: module leds-usb not found in modules.dep
Aug  1 03:00:23 start_nat_rules: apply the nat_rules(/tmp/nat_rules__eth0)!
Aug  1 03:00:23 miniupnpd[287]: upnp_event_recv: recv(): Connection reset by peer
Aug  1 03:00:23 miniupnpd[287]: upnp_event_recv: recv(): Connection reset by peer
Aug  1 03:00:23 kernel: NTFS (with native replay) support included
Aug  1 03:00:23 kernel: optimized: speed
Aug  1 03:00:23 kernel: Build_for__asus_n66u_2011-10-27_U86_r187446_b122
Aug  1 03:00:24 kernel: nf_conntrack_rtsp v0.6.21 loading
Aug  1 03:00:24 kernel: nf_nat_rtsp v0.6.21 loading
Aug  1 03:00:25 miniupnpd[287]: add_filter_rule() : chain FUPNP not found
Aug  1 03:00:25 miniupnpd[287]: add_filter_rule() : chain FUPNP not found
Aug  1 03:00:25 dhcp client: bound 192.168.2.2 via 192.168.2.1 during 86400 seconds.
Aug  1 03:00:56 pppd[319]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets
Aug  1 03:01:16 miniupnpd[287]: Failed to get ip address for interface 
Aug  1 03:01:31 pppd[319]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets
Aug  1 03:02:06 pppd[319]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets
Aug  1 03:02:41 pppd[319]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets
Aug  1 03:03:16 pppd[319]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets
Aug  1 03:03:51 pppd[319]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets
Aug  1 03:04:26 pppd[319]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets
Aug  1 03:05:01 pppd[319]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets
Aug  1 03:05:36 pppd[319]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets
Aug  1 03:06:11 pppd[319]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets
Aug  1 03:06:46 pppd[319]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets
Aug  1 03:07:21 pppd[319]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets
Aug  1 03:07:56 pppd[319]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets
Aug  1 03:07:56 pppd[319]: Connected to e0:ac:f1:2b:2f:e7 via interface eth0
Aug  1 03:07:57 start_nat_rules: apply the nat_rules(/tmp/nat_rules_ppp0_eth0)!
Aug  1 03:07:57 wan: finish adding multi routes
Aug  1 03:07:57 rc_service: ip-up 530:notify_rc stop_upnp
Aug  1 03:07:57 rc_service: ip-up 530:notify_rc start_upnp
Aug  1 03:07:57 ddns update: ez-ipupdate: starting...
Aug  1 03:07:58 ddns update: connected to nwsrv-ns1.asus.com (103.10.4.108) on port 80.
Aug  1 03:07:59 ddns update: Asus update entry:: return: HTTP/1.1 200 OK^M Date: Tue, 19 Apr 2016 06:29:30 GMT^M Server: Apache^M Content-Length: 0^M Connection: close^M Content-Type: text/html^M ^M
Aug  1 03:07:59 ddns update: retval= 0, ddns_return_code (,200)
Aug  1 03:07:59 ddns update: asusddns_update: 0
Aug  1 03:07:59 ddns: ddns update ok
Aug  1 03:07:59 ntp: start NTP update
Apr 19 09:29:32 rc_service: ntp 589:notify_rc restart_upnp
Apr 19 09:29:32 rc_service: ntp 589:notify_rc restart_diskmon
Apr 19 09:29:32 disk_monitor: Finish
Apr 19 09:29:32 disk monitor: be idle
Apr 19 09:29:32 WAN Connection: WAN was restored.
Apr 19 09:29:33 crond[247]: time disparity of 377662 minutes detected
Apr 19 10:00:32 disk_monitor: Got SIGALRM...

----------


## babis3g

αυτο εγινε μετα απο αναβαθμηση? αν ναι τοτε κατι στο λογισμικο αυτο
εχει βγει και βετα (πιο τελευταιο) νομιζω ιδιο λογισμικο με το dark night παιρνει
γνωμη μου ειναι να του κανεις hard reset και να μην περνας back up files, αλλα ολα απο την αρχη

Επισης επειδη βλέπω που λεει waiting for PADS packets ... μηπως πεφτει η συνδεση απο το μοντεμ? οποτε ειδικα αν δεν εγινε αναβθηση μπορει να φταιει αυοτ?

----------


## CptBill

μετα το reboot περιμενει για pads στη διαδικασια του authentication. Και καθυστερει για καποια λεπτα μεχρι να παρει ip. Οποτε αυτο το αφηνω στην ακρη. 
To ζητημα ειναι πως το dark knight κανει ολικο reboot (το καταλαβαινω απο το wifi) κ πλεον το uptime μου ειναι αρκετα μικρο. Ανα 24ωρο το βλεπω να κανει reboot. μολις εκανα downgrade γιατι εχω την αμυδρη εντυπωση πως τα προβληματα αρχισαν με το συγκεκριμενο firmware. 
Καλα δεν παιζει να μην παιρνω back up file κ να του κανω resotre . Ειναι της παναγιας τα ματια πανω στημενα. Βεβαια εννοειται πως εαν τελικα συνεχισουν τα προβληματα μετα απο RTFD θα στηθει manually.

ps: κ να επεφτε η συνδεση (να εχανε sync δλδ το zte) δεν θα επρεπε να κανει reboot το asus. Αλλα σε καθε περιπτωση το zte εχει συγχρονισμο, δεν τον χανει.

----------


## babis3g

Δοκιμασε την βετα που εχουν ανεβασει ... η περνα παλι το παλιο ...
και ριξε και μια ματια στα ασος φορουμ γιατι τελευαταια (επειδη προσθετουν καποια πραγματα) χαλανε κατι αλλα ... μηπως δεις καποια παρομοια λυση

υπαρχει και ο κανονας αν κατι δουλευει δεν πειραζεται ... αλλα προσωπικα μετα απο αλλαγη λογισμικου καλο ειναι να γινεται reset και οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη για καλη λειτουργικοτητα
Εδω ενα παραδειγμα στο ποστ 3 (μολις σημερα) που η iptv επεξε μονο μετα απο reset
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...60419182130377

----------


## CptBill

πλεον κανει 2-3 reboot. επεσε ενα reset to factory, σεταρα μονο pppoe login,  2 mobile συσκευες με wifi και το κατεβαστηρι μου με ethernet. Παλι τα ιδια. 3 χρονια μετα την αγορα του το asus μου αργοπεθαινει.
Το μονο που μενει να απομονωσω ειναι το κατεβαστηρι που τρεχει torrent client.

----------


## babis3g

κοιτα πρωτα το τροφοδοτικο οποσδηποτε αν μπορεις δοκιμασε με αλλο

επισης απο φωτο εδω
βλεπω εχει additional pppd options
για βαλε εκει την εντολη
lcp-echo-interval 0 (αν δεν κανει συνδεση ιinternet αλλαξε το 0 με 20, 30, 40, 50, 60)
και δες αν κανει τα ιδια

επισης υπαρχει αλλος ενας τροπος για reset που νομιζω καθαριζει την μνημη nvram κλπ
(στο συνολο εχεις πατημενο το wps κουμπι 1,5 λεπτα, χωρις να αφησεις το κουμπι)
πατησε το wps για 30 δευτερα (και κρατα το πατημενο)
κλεισε το διακοπτη on/off (να μην εχει ρευμα) και εχε το wps πατημενο για αλλα 30 δευτερα
ανοιξε τον διακοπτη και συνεχισε να εχεις πατημενο το wps για αλλα 30 δευτερα
μετα απο 30 δευτερα το αφηνεις και κανεις τις ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη

----------


## CptBill

επισημη απαντηση πλεον απο το support της asus. 
Να δοκιμασω το firmware restoration με το toolaki που εχουν και εαν το προβλημα επιμενει, ειναι hardware fault οπως μου ανεφεραν  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry: 

Οποτε θα εχω απλα να το κοιταω. Ευτυχως τα restart συμβαινουν ανα 1-3 ημερες.

Τροφοδοτικο δεν εχω δοκιμασει επειδη δεν εχω βρει παρομοιο με τοσο μικρο jack. 

Και η τελευταια προσπαθεια, θα το κοτσαρω διπλα σε ανεμιστηρα για να δω συμπεριφορα.
Μετα μαλλον θα το δωρισω στον babis3g  :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

περνα το λογισμικο με το restoration tool και κανε rest, ξαναπερνα το και ξανα reset και μετα οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη. Ο λογος που το λεω ειναι γιατι στα παλια μοντελα τους ειχα προσεξει οτι αν περναγαν 2 φορες τα λογισμικα ειχαν αναφορες οτι ηταν πιο γρηγορο ... ευχαριστω, κρατησε το να το θυμασε η μπορει να το εχεις back up, ποτε δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να τυχει  :Smile:

----------


## CptBill

το asus φοραει πλεον εδω κ λιγες μερες τη merlin 380.65_2 με uptime 4 days 3 hours 46 minute(s) 29 seconds
fingers crossed εαν το προβλημα εχει λυθει.

Εντωμεταξυ το bandwidth limit στο QOS φαινεται να μην λειτουργει καν . Οριζω πχ στο access point μου (μεσω mac address ) οριο 1mbps download κ upload και δεν αλλαζει τιποτα. Το ιδιο επισης και οταν οριζω limit στο seedbox. 
To rt n66u δειχνει την ηλικια του με καθε τροπο  :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

3 χρονια νομιζω δεν ειναι πολλα, εχω δει αλλα να πανε και 6 χρονια ... πιστευω οτι ή το λογισμικο εχει προβλημα (μερικα ειναι αστα να πανε) ή αλλαζοντας συχνα λογισμικο με αυτα τα asus/merlin-wrt που βασιζοντε στο openwrt (ειδικα των asus) ... ή καποιες φορες ειναι πολυ με bugs ... και μαλλον κανουν θεμα στη μνημη ή bootload κλπ ... μπορει να ειμαι λαθος, υποψιες ειναι

----------


## CptBill

καπιοιο αναφερουν πιθανο θεμα με capacitor, αλλοι θεμα τροφοδοσιας
το ζητημα ειναι πως τελικα με λιγη ερευνα στο ιντερνετ ειναι αρκετοι που εχουν το προβλημα
δυστυχως. Και εμφανιζεται και στο αδερφο μοντελο ac66u
https://www.snbforums.com/threads/rt...-supply.26326/
https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport...file_included/

καμια ιδεα για αντικατασταση του router με καποιο αντιστοιχο μοντελο; Απο asus; που να εχει βγει αξιοπιστο;

----------


## babis3g

χμμμμ να μην σε γελασω γιατι ειναι και πανακριβα, ακουω καποια απο τα καινουρια τους router, εχουν θεμα hardware με ασυρματο, προσοχη, δεν ασχολουμε με τα σκετα routers να σου συστησω κατι, αλλα αν βρεις κατι, ψαξε το καλα

----------

